# my new horse and lots of pictures!



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

hey all...sorry i haven't been on latley...i've been at the barn with keva,driving clinics and busy with my new horse ...her name is ally,ali alley...aly we can't deside how do write it... :lol: she's 1..mostly qh...i can't belive i got her :roll: we were afraid that she was going to the big pasture in the sky if someone didn't take her....she's a sweety..here are some pictures










































(nevermind the person)

o..i might as well show some other pictures :roll: 
here's keva...








just one for now...that was taken durring our warm week...there is now serval sheets of snow on the ground...

and here is casper..casper is a 11-12 yr old shetland pony...she is so sweet...but sadly she has to be put down because of founder that she got last year and we kept her to see if she would get better but sadly it's getting worse...from founder she got worse and now the walls of her hooves and coming of the bone and she can hardly walk...she gets outside sometimes but not much...the little girl how owns her is so nice, it's going to be awful when casper leaves..  ..anyway..here are some pictures i took on a sunny day when she was out...

































































sorry for ALL the pictures...don't worry..those are only pictures of 3 out of 17 horses at the barn...i'll post them as soon as i get them from now on... :wink: byebye for now


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Poor Casper  She's so pretty. How about "Allie"? She's very pretty too, she has such a sweet look on her face  What happened to her? I hope she's doing better now.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

thnaks...allie...i like that one...casper founderd at the begining of last summer...she rolled under a fence in to a pasure that was fenced off because all the grass was new and fresh and she ate her self silly...she did this twice and you know what happneds when ponys do that on fresh grass! she's going to be put down soon...the little girl is on vatation and i'm not sure if there going to wait till she's back or not...my sister fell in love with her too...it's going to be a big crying fit for a while


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh! I'm sorry


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Aw, I'm so sorry.  Just remember rainbow bridge!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm really sorry too.  

My daughters pony suffers with laminitis, he was in a terrible state when we got him.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

yea..it's pretty sad..i just have to think that right now she's suffering and sore and is stuck in a stall 24/7 and only gets out once in a blue moon..we did all that we could..socked it, medicne..it wasn't get any better and she's going to go to a better place...  it's hard but in the end it's the right thing


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree you're doing the right thing. And I'm sure she's had a beautiful life all the time she's been with you. 

You take care, (((BIG HUGS)))


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

im sorry to hear that./


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

meggymoo said:


> I agree you're doing the right thing. And I'm sure she's had a beautiful life all the time she's been with you.
> 
> You take care, (((BIG HUGS)))


 she had a great life...the little girl who owns her loved her to peices and played with her and everything...


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

casper didn't stand up up 3 days...she got put down today...so did april and biscuit...


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww no.  So sorry. (((BIG HUG))) 

I know its hard, but atleast she is free from pain now. 

:shock:  I feel awful asking, but who is April and Biscuit?  

What an awful time for you. 

(((BIG HUGS)))


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

meggymoo said:


> Aww no.  So sorry. (((BIG HUG)))
> 
> I know its hard, but atleast she is free from pain now.
> 
> ...


 Biscuit and April are 2 other horses, Biscuit was 24 and couldn't keep weight on and was picked on..she was getting sour and it was her time to go. April was in her late teens and was colic prone. after she was put down we found out that all of her intestines were messed up...bunched up and crap...he man who put her down said that there was nothing we could do to fix it and that we were very lucky to have her live this long....


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

What a terrible day for you.  

They're at peace now and free from pain. Just try to remember the good times with them all. 

How's Ally settled in?


----------

